# DENVER | Block 162 | 134m | 440ft | 32 fl | 100m | 330ft | 32 fl | U/C



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Office Tower Proposed For Downtown Denver*












> 12/6/15
> 
> The Patrinely Group of Houston is planning the development of a new office building at 15th and Welton Streets in downtown. The 32 story, 606,500 square foot project will be part of a larger full block development currently known as Block 162. The overall project will also include a 32 story hotel. The office building will include 13 floors of parking - three below grade and 10 above, a 12th floor amenity area with a sky terrace, community area, and fitness center, and 21 floors of office. The building will stand approximately 440 feet tall. The project architect is Gensler. Construction is proposed to start in late 2016, with completion in 2018.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

nice! Denver is still one of the USA's greatest skylines. To see it growing is a good sign.


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ahhhhhh awesome to see. Denver is an increasingly interesting, beautiful city, and truly is an emblematic leader for the US when it comes to contemporary urban design in an American context. I just hope we see further mid to lowrise residential development downtown too. We need massive infill to rid the city of all surface lots.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

*32-story downtown Denver office project moves forward* :cheers: 



> A proposed office project on 15th Street between Welton and California streets has taken a step forward with the signing of a ground lease that will allow developers to move ahead with the project.
> 
> Houston-based Patrinely Group and USAA Real Estate Co. formed a joint partnership to develop the land. Current designs call for the office building to stand 32 stories tall, with 21 floors of office space starting atop 10 floors of podium parking and three levels of underground parking.
> 
> ...


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

The permit for Block 162 has been submitted.Tower should start going up soon.



> Originally Posted by *rds70*
> It looks like Denver will have another office tower rising soon. The permit for Block 162 was submitted today:
> 
> Project Log Number: 2017-LOG-0005992
> ...


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Under construction :banana:









denverinfill


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Tread title needs to be updated.










denverinfill


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

New Renderings


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)




----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Denverinfill


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

credit:rds70


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

credit:rds70


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

credit:rds70


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

credit : rds70


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

credit : rds70


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Glass tops off


----------



## Octaviansson (Jan 21, 2016)

prageethSL said:


> Glass tops off


Hi prageethSL

Can you please update us with a recent picture of the building? Thanks in advance.


----------

